# World smallest 15xZoom: Tamron 18-270mm F/3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD vs Canon L IS Zoom



## hit0sawa (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi all,

So I was about to go with ef 70 - 200 f4l IS after intensive research....
Then I heard Tamron was bout to release "Tamron 18-270mm F/3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD with Piezo Drive AF"

Tamron 18-270mm F/3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD with Piezo Drive AF: Digital Photography Review

let just forget about the exceptional zoom range of this tamron, I wonder if anyone can predict the photo quality of its? Is there any chance it would be superior to canon ef 70 - 200 f4l IS?


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 16, 2010)

Did you really need to post the same topic multiple times in different forums?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 16, 2010)

hit0sawa said:


> >SNIP> I wonder if anyone can predict the photo quality of its? Is there any chance it would be superior to canon ef 70 - 200 f4l IS?



It will blow the doors off of the Canon from 18mm to 69mm. Guar-an-teed!


----------

